# Website with downloadable mechanical engineering references



## Sleazey (Jul 19, 2010)

I found a very useful website while reading thru one of MIT's Mechanical Engineering course notes,
http://www.sdp-si.com/web/html/viewcat.htm#

The link points to a page full of downloadable catalogs and reference books, featuring design information and data for gears, belts, springs, shafts, couplings, motors, and many other components. I've already downloaded several of the pdf files and saved them in my reference library.

This website is for a manufacturer named SDP/SI, Stock Drive Products/Sterling Instrument. Of course the catalogs and reference material emphasize their product line, but there is much good general information contained in their catalogs and manuals. Databook 757 is particularly handy.

I have no connection with this company, (not even as a customer).


----------



## chucketn (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for the link, Sleazey. Bookmarked and downloaded a few.

Chuck


----------

